

Privacy for Piracy.  Exclusive Interview with Suren Ter of YouHaveDownloaded - rasengan
http://privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2012/03/privacy-for-piracy-exclusive-interview-with-suren-ter-from-youhavedownloaded-com/

======
cobychapple
Duplicate of: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3701650>

~~~
rasengan
For some odd reason, the other post disappeared.

~~~
cobychapple
Not on my screen, this one is currently number 2 in the new posts feed, and
the other is number 17 and I can click into/access it without problems.

 _shrug_

